# Back up lights



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

Bought 2 round led (2100 Lumens) lights for my 95 1500. Not sure I can wire them to the back up lights or just use the CIG lighter and a switch.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure you can wire them to you back up lights. If you want them on when not in reverse then a switch with a fuse


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why aren't you sure you can wire to your rev lights?


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Mine are wired to reverse and mounted under bumper. Makes its nice to see what I am hitting. :laughing:


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dodgegmc1213;1853076 said:


> Sure you can wire them to you back up lights. If you want them on when not in reverse then a switch with a fuse


I had them hooked up to the cig lighter last year. Too many wires and always had to switch on and off.



dieselss;1853112 said:


> Why aren't you sure you can wire to your rev lights?


Proper knowledge of wiring, proper tools, no garage, and lack proper dexterity in my left hand.



Northman;1853374 said:


> Mine are wired to reverse and mounted under bumper. Makes its nice to see what I am hitting. :laughing:


A friend of mine (who owns a shop) said I could come by, find the reverse wire for me and hook something up.

Was curious as to how everyone else handled their reverse lights (additions) to help see when plowing.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually a switch. So you can turn them on when wanted


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have mine wired with my back up light on the flatbed, so I technically have 4 reverse lights, this year ima add a spot light to my back rack and have it wired to the cargo light switch, and then I always got the salter light, trucks like a Christmas tree at night with the strobes on lol


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

I have mine hooked up to the reverse wire via a relay. My lights draw way more than my reverse lights and woulda smoked the thin wire if I just hooked it up straight to the wire.


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss;1853961 said:


> Usually a switch. So you can turn them on when wanted


That's how I kinda had them hooked up last year. Just a wire to a switch to the cig lighter. It was difficult at times esp if they plug fell out lol.



dodgegmc1213;1853986 said:


> I have mine wired with my back up light on the flatbed, so I technically have 4 reverse lights, this year ima add a spot light to my back rack and have it wired to the cargo light switch, and then I always got the salter light, trucks like a Christmas tree at night with the strobes on lol


Wish I had a salter! I have one business I help out, they have a small hill that is slick as snot in the winter. Guess I don't really need a salter, just get my butt out there and toss some. I like having as much light at night.



C&T Landscaping;1854035 said:


> I have mine hooked up to the reverse wire via a relay. My lights draw way more than my reverse lights and woulda smoked the thin wire if I just hooked it up straight to the wire.


That's my concern. I have 2 LED lights to install, worried if I do get them hooked up to the reverse lights it will melt the wiring.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Leds draw less then regular lights. If done properly you won't melt the wiring. But imo still better to wire in to a separate switch


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Citrausa;1853046 said:


> Bought 2 round led (2100 Lumens) lights for my 95 1500. Not sure I can wire them to the back up lights or just use the CIG lighter and a switch.


Just search "reverse lights" or "backup lights". You will be reading for quite a long time.
T.J.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

It might be much more simple to wire them directly to the battery. This is pretty easy, just run a negative wire to the chassis, and a positive wire with an inline fuse to the battery.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Citrausa;1854506 said:


> That's how I kinda had them hooked up last year. Just a wire to a switch to the cig lighter. It was difficult at times esp if they plug fell out lol.
> 
> Wish I had a salter! I have one business I help out, they have a small hill that is slick as snot in the winter. Guess I don't really need a salter, just get my butt out there and toss some. I like having as much light at night.
> 
> That's my concern. I have 2 LED lights to install, worried if I do get them hooked up to the reverse lights it will melt the wiring.


it shouldnt melt. Like dieselss said, leds use less draw. Hook the ground to a good spot and the positive to the reverse wire.


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected];1854527 said:


> It might be much more simple to wire them directly to the battery. This is pretty easy, just run a negative wire to the chassis, and a positive wire with an inline fuse to the battery.


That might be an option if my buddy can't help



TJS;1854522 said:


> Just search "reverse lights" or "backup lights". You will be reading for quite a long time.
> T.J.


Thank you, I will do a better job of researching for other projects.



dieselss;1854510 said:


> Leds draw less then regular lights. If done properly you won't melt the wiring. But imo still better to wire in to a separate switch


I forgot about that. So yes they should. I'd love to have it wired separately but time, money, knowledge and etc.



dodgegmc1213;1854566 said:


> it shouldnt melt. Like dieselss said, leds use less draw. Hook the ground to a good spot and the positive to the reverse wire.


Think that's the way I'm going if my friend can help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I forgot about that. So yes they should. I'd love to have it wired separately but time, money, knowledge and etc.

I can point you in the Wright direction if you would like. I can give you an estimated guess as to prices also.


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss;1854593 said:


> I forgot about that. So yes they should. I'd love to have it wired separately but time, money, knowledge and etc.
> 
> I can point you in the Wright direction if you would like. I can give you an estimated guess as to prices also.


My ex brother inlaw who owns a shop showed me the lil green wire I can scott lock into (?) to add back up lights. I think I know what he means by the locks. So that shouldn't be too bad to do. Guess I need to read more, do more and gain more tool lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO, NO SCOTCH LOKS EVER!! He don't know what he's talking about
I have pics of them things failing. Do it right PERIOD.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

dieselss;1855140 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO, NO SCOTCH LOKS EVER!! He don't know what he's talking about
> I have pics of them things failing. Do it right PERIOD.


THIS!
Scotch locks "may" have their places (yes I have used them) but their place is most certainly not in an exposed location.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

k1768;1855155 said:


> THIS!
> Scotch locks "may" have their places (yes I have used them) but their place is most certainly not in an exposed location.


X3!! 
I found that out the hard way. Use heat shrink butt connectors.


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss;1855140 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO, NO SCOTCH LOKS EVER!! He don't know what he's talking about
> I have pics of them things failing. Do it right PERIOD.


Damn already hooked them up.



dodgegmc1213;1855165 said:


> X3!!
> I found that out the hard way. Use heat shrink butt connectors.


The location of the locks are inside the bed housing where the tail light sits. I used some dielectric grease too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It don't matter. Those are an accident waiting to happen. I'd redo it if I were you


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I second what diesels said. Scotch locks are nothing but junk. Cause more problems than they're worth.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Citrausa;1857952 said:


> Damn already hooked them up.
> 
> The location of the locks are inside the bed housing where the tail light sits. I used some dielectric grease too.


you should be fine. i have scotch lock connections with dielectric grease then taped under my 88 since sept 1988 for the trailer lights, and never once had any problems with them


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I will wire a 7 pin plug to my back up lights and use the trailer plug to power them. Will mount them on wood stakes in the rear stake pockets. After the storm is cleaned up, off they come.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I just wired a pair to my truck using a relay and a 7 pin trl plug. take your auxillary wire from the truckside trl plug to power the relay, use the reverse wire to trigger the relay, ground the relay through the truckside plug and connect the light to the relay. Plug it in and your done. Let the relay carry the load of the lights.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

If you're willing to do the wiring, put a two-way toggle switch wherever you want (dash, even glovebox/center console is a good spot for this in this case) and set it up so that you can choose between having the lights totally off, switched on independently (battery/fuse block >>> switch position 1), or on the reverse circuit (tap reverse circuit >>> switch position 2).

More work but worth it if that's what you want. Fused, of course!!

Scotch-Locks are kind of the half-ass way of doing it. I think the best way to do anything is crimp-on connectors or soldering, taped over with electrical tape or heat shrink.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

I have my auxiliary back up lights on a toggle switch inside the cab, as well as all my other lights. All my connections are heat shrunk and covered so they are waterproof. Also, I always wire all my switches off of the ground and not power.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I used the factory fog light switch to power my add-on reverse lights (since the fog lights were removed a long time ago). This way, the lights are run off a relay and are properly fused. Nice to be able to leave them on while plowing no matter which direction I am moving.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I got mine from BackupBuddy. They came with a nice 7 way plug for my trailer outlet. Bright as hell, and have a switch to turn them on manually for working behind your truck if needed.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1854510 said:


> Leds draw less then regular lights. If done properly you won't melt the wiring. But imo still better to wire in to a separate switch


You should still check your wattages...You can get some pretty high intensity high output...HIGH WATTAGE LEDS now


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

AccuCon;1879132 said:


> You should still check your wattages...You can get some pretty high intensity high output...HIGH WATTAGE LEDS now


And they pull how many amps then?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

When my upfitter built my truck, they installed the usual 2led lights in the bumper for backup lights. I had them add 2 more, one on either side on the rear fenders pointing out/down so i had light to the sides and behind when backing. I then had them wired through one of my upfitter switches so that they all 4 come on anytime i put the truck in reverse, but also can be turned on anytime i want, making them great work lights, as well as great for use to see spread pattern while salting. Works great.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1879304 said:


> And they pull how many amps then?


Watts/Volts=Amperes

so 48w/12v is 4A.... It can add up quick

Example

this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-234W-CRE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3909ef6d&vxp=mtr

Is 234Watts or 19.5A I would not tie that into your reverse lighting circuit without relaying....

I used an obvious extreme...But think about it you already have 30W incadescent halogen blubs on your reverse circuit pretty sure if you put two 36W LED work lights on the same circuit you will be overloading it...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't either. Me saying separate switch was also including a relay. But I understand your statements. Thx for the heads up


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I think they should be on a switch separate from reverse. Seems alot of times backing up you need to be in neutral.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito;1879682 said:


> I think they should be on a switch separate from reverse. Seems alot of times backing up you need to be in neutral.


What?.....


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

dieselss;1879693 said:


> What?.....


Like for instance backing down a hill. Truck in Neutral so you aren't fighting engine power as well trying to stop when slick.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

I mounted two nice new LED lights under my bumper last winter and they lasted about a month.... It was a record snowfall season but I will never mount there again. Smashed them (even though they pivoted) I did however tap into reverse lights and grounded it to frame without issue. This year they are goin on the bed rail!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

derekslawncare;1879724 said:


> Like for instance backing down a hill. Truck in Neutral so you aren't fighting engine power as well trying to stop when slick.


Oh, I just push in the clutch. 
If there's traffic or people, then there not alerted to you backing up by lights or a beeper


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

dieselss;1879737 said:


> Oh, I just push in the clutch.
> If there's traffic or people, then there not alerted to you backing up by lights or a beeper


Hard to push in a clutch in a truck w/auto trans, but you too have a valid point as far as no warning. I have enough flashing lights on my truck to be mistaken for a vegas casino though, so if they can't see me coming, they shouldn't be out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhh,,,colors. That must be a ufo...


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

this thread has mine and some links to other good resources. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117556


----------

